# Wheelie snowboard bag for Europe trip



## Dougy (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi guys I'm looking for a wheelie bag for my 156cm snowboard for a 6week Europe trip I'm doing in a couple months I've been looking around I like the burton gig wheelie bag style but I like the idea of the db bag how it rolls up as space is going to be an issue 
Has anyone seen or used these db bags I see loads of skiers use them but haven't seen one snowboard in one so bit sceptical. I just love the fact that the length is completely adjustable 

Thoughts? Will be doing a fair bit of traveling between resorts ect..


----------



## Dirrty (Oct 6, 2014)

not very familiar with the burton wheelie bags but i have had a Dakine wheelie bag for about 6 years now and it has not treated me wrong yet, its even insulated for those worst case scenarios. not alot but but decent padding and i believe Dakine still offers a lifetime warranty if you remember to keep your tag from the bag, a little research can find out if this is still true. My bag got 2 boards 2 pairs of bindings and a pair of boots plus accessories to whistler for me so give them a lot. price was around $150-175.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Dougy said:


> Hi guys I'm looking for a wheelie bag for my 156cm snowboard for a 6week Europe trip I'm doing in a couple months I've been looking around I like the burton gig wheelie bag style but I like the idea of the db bag how it rolls up as space is going to be an issue
> Has anyone seen or used these db bags I see loads of skiers use them but haven't seen one snowboard in one so bit sceptical. I just love the fact that the length is completely adjustable
> 
> Thoughts? Will be doing a fair bit of traveling between resorts ect..


Some points you may want to consider, the normal wheelie gig (burton) bags, have a hard section down by the wheels, this stops the bag bending and dragging on the ground, supposedly, but doesn't do a very good job of it, i had one, and it lasted a season, but i did a lot of travelling...

On needing to buy another bag, i did more research and ended up buying the Sportube Series 3 https://www.sportube.com/Snowboard-s/1513.htm

This proved much more effective, and while takes space, is much better at protecting you gear while travelling...! It can in fact be packed reasonably small, well small enough as well, well i think so, it has the advantage of being able to take more or less stuff by being able to extend, which is good if you pick up extras or smaller if you get rid of stuff. And it is a hard shell so works on any hard travelling which is what you need...!

I always used to worry when flying away, as my stuff always ended at the bottom of the pile of other board bags, and with 20 or 30 of them on top all weighing 20kg each, gear can get damaged... So worth thinking about...

They are not that much more to buy either...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i use a dakine high roller when i go on my trips to canada. i managed to fit 2 boards, 2 bindings, 2 boots then all my accessories and outerwear as well. basically everything used on the snow goes in my board bag and then only my casual clothes go in my duffel bag.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Definitely look for a bag with hard enforcements at the lower section to protect the fabric for traveling; you'll slide the bag over lots of moving staircases and crub stone edges at airports n train stations. It won't fold up as tightly but won't be ripped as soon. 

I'm using a Dakine low roller 157; fits 3 boards (156-158), 2 bindings, boots, poles, skins, helmet, goggle case, backprotector, 2 pairs of gloves; all covered with bubble wrap (to protect the inner fabric from the sharp edges) -> bag is full. If you want to fit clothing as well, you'd need to get a bigger one, tho be careful.... many flight companies won't treat the bag as sports gear anymore if clothes are in it, but as oversized "normal" extra baggage and that's more expensive than sports gear (which is accepted to be oversized).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I read that the top of the DB isn't padded, this would be a deal breaker for me if true.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

function and security are much more important over roll ability of the bag. guys at the airport don't give a damn and will toss your shit around. Broken or missing equipment on a 6 week trip isn't worth sacrificing for space imo.


----------

